# Which (big) bike brands do you currently own



## Kominic (30 Jul 2016)

As thread subjects go, not original. Not pioneering. But not a thread I've seen made in the last 48 hours. And I want to know what you own. And if my bet that Specialized will win will deliver $.

Finally didn't know there was a limit on poll choices, so educate me on lesser known brands so I can put those in a second thread (maybe) and find kindred underground cycling souls.

Thank you.


----------



## si_c (30 Jul 2016)

I also have 2 Peugeots, you might also want to add Raleigh on there. Otherwise some might complain.


----------



## slowmotion (30 Jul 2016)

Cinelli, Specialized,Dawes.

The last two are pretty much unloved.


----------



## Drago (30 Jul 2016)

Giant.

Also 1 each of Felt, Pinnacle, Elswick Hopper, Alpinestars, Saracen and Pace.


----------



## *Dusty* (30 Jul 2016)

Boardman probably deserve a mention based on quantity sold.


----------



## steve50 (30 Jul 2016)

Boardman, very popular budget brand.


----------



## fatjel (30 Jul 2016)

specialized, giant +Jamis , Spa ,Planet X , Raleigh, Cross , Boardman, Dawes


----------



## Kominic (30 Jul 2016)

Ah of course, Boardman! I see more of those than perhaps any other, where I live. Pants.


----------



## S-Express (30 Jul 2016)

This is just not going to work.


----------



## steve50 (30 Jul 2016)

S-Express said:


> This is just not going to work.


Agreed


----------



## MarkF (30 Jul 2016)

2 x Dawes & 2 x Ridgebacks at the mo', where the value is.


----------



## raleighnut (30 Jul 2016)

Raleigh (several), Ridgeback and Saracen plus Maz has a Dawes.........................and then there is the Carlton.


----------



## Kominic (30 Jul 2016)

S-Express said:


> This is just not going to work.


 
It's working exactly as intended. You're not pooping on my party.


----------



## Roadrider48 (30 Jul 2016)

Look, Willier, Orbea


----------



## snorri (30 Jul 2016)

Dawes and Raleigh.


----------



## wheresthetorch (31 Jul 2016)

See sig . . .


----------



## Crackle (31 Jul 2016)

Dawes, Kinesis, Raleigh, Marin

Small brands you've probably never heard of


----------



## rovers1875 (31 Jul 2016)

Cube Agree GTC SL, Eastway ST1 and Voodoo Bizango all different, but all cracking bikes


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (31 Jul 2016)

I've got a Jamis Komode Pro.
Just ignore the crock of crap review by the 'why didn't they give me a bike with giant squidgy tyres and rear suspension' snob in last month's MBR magazine.

Supposedly they're big in the US.


----------



## arch684 (31 Jul 2016)

giant x 2 bsa raleigh forme and cube


----------



## mcshroom (31 Jul 2016)

Dawes, Merida, Voodoo & Claud Butler as well as my Trek singlespeed


----------



## slowmotion (31 Jul 2016)

It's amazing how many Dawes owners are coming out of the closet.


----------



## NorthernDave (31 Jul 2016)

Can't believe you missed Boardman off the list! 

See sig...


----------



## Elswick Cotterpin (31 Jul 2016)

Raleigh, Dawes, Carlton, Specialized.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (31 Jul 2016)

2x Planet X

1x Vitus


----------



## Jamieyorky (31 Jul 2016)

cube,Saracen and a Gazelle


----------



## Shut Up Legs (31 Jul 2016)

I don't own any bike brands. (sigh) I wish...


----------



## Brandane (31 Jul 2016)

Specialized x 2 (Tricross and Secteur), Trek 6500 MTB, Ridgeback Panorama.


----------



## Levo-Lon (31 Jul 2016)

2x specialized 1x Cube , just sold my Commencal & Orange


----------



## Hill Wimp (31 Jul 2016)

2 x Specialized, 1x Ridgeback and 1 x Brompton.

You have missed loads of big brands off and seem to have forgotten that theres more to cycling than just road bikes.


----------



## vickster (31 Jul 2016)

Whyte, Genesis, Pearson X 2, Planet X (technically right now)


----------



## Mrs M (31 Jul 2016)

Felt, Pashley and the odd "wee go" on Mr M's Cube


----------



## Accy cyclist (31 Jul 2016)

Ridgeback Planet X and a Pendle made up by a LBS


----------



## AndyRM (31 Jul 2016)

Kona


----------



## ACS (31 Jul 2016)

Raleigh x2, Spa


----------



## Firestorm (31 Jul 2016)

2 Ktms and my wife has a Spesh


----------



## jowwy (31 Jul 2016)

Custom Ti, chinese carbon.......


----------



## hoopdriver (31 Jul 2016)

Pegoretti, Thorn, Enigma - not big brands, but nice ones.


----------



## si_c (31 Jul 2016)

hoopdriver said:


> Pegoretti,



Where do you live again


----------



## Spiderweb (31 Jul 2016)

3 X Specialized, 3 X Trek, Gary Fisher, Marin, Orbit, Fondriest, Ciclismo, Enik,

There ... I have finally admitted them all!

Edit - I also have a Scott and a Claud Butler.


----------



## heathenking (31 Jul 2016)

Airnimal and Claud Butler


----------



## hoopdriver (31 Jul 2016)

si_c said:


> Where do you live again


It is paired beautifully with a Pragmasis lock and anchor bolt! :-)


----------



## si_c (31 Jul 2016)

hoopdriver said:


> It is paired beautifully with a Pragmasis lock and anchor bolt! :-)



Well, if they come with it free, I'll take them as well


----------



## shouldbeinbed (31 Jul 2016)

Just road bikes or utility riding too?

Cannondale, Brompton, Birdy, Trek. Recently (ish) moved on a Coppi. Only the last one was a drop bar. 

By the number of Triban recommendations maybe Decathlon's B'Twin need to go on the list


----------



## Louch (31 Jul 2016)

Boardman
Cube 
Cube


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (31 Jul 2016)

Merida
Ridgeback


----------



## Mollydoo (31 Jul 2016)

Kominic said:


> As thread subjects go, not original. Not pioneering. But not a thread I've seen made in the last 48 hours. And I want to know what you own. And if my bet that Specialized will win will deliver $.
> 
> Finally didn't know there was a limit on poll choices, so educate me on lesser known brands so I can put those in a second thread (maybe) and find kindred underground cycling souls.
> 
> Thank you.


Felt


----------



## Bonefish Blues (31 Jul 2016)

Whyte x2
Kona x2
Dawes x tandem IYSWIM 
Marin x1
Frog x1

Looks like we're anti big brands as a family


----------



## Accy cyclist (31 Jul 2016)

Quite a few Ridgeback owners i notice. No one yet claims to own a Pinnarello though.


----------



## Gert Lush (31 Jul 2016)

Cube and a Carrera


----------



## Kominic (31 Jul 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> 2 x Specialized, 1x Ridgeback and 1 x Brompton.
> 
> You have missed loads of big brands off and seem to have forgotten that theres more to cycling than just road bikes.



And this is why I made this thread and joined this site. It's making me more enlightened by the day.

And turns out "big" brand only means "spent the most on marketing". I think 4 threads would have to be made to fit all mentioned so far!


----------



## Keith Oates (31 Jul 2016)

Colnago, Trek, Thorn, Giant,


----------



## Kominic (31 Jul 2016)

shouldbeinbed said:


> Just road bikes or utility riding too?
> 
> Cannondale, Brompton, Birdy, Trek. Recently (ish) moved on a Coppi. Only the last one was a drop bar.
> 
> By the number of Triban recommendations maybe Decathlon's B'Twin need to go on the list



All bikes! I have a thing for road bikes, but that doesn't mean I'm dismissing other varieties. Let me know what else is out there!

(I draw the line at e-bikes though. There's got to be a limit).


----------



## Hill Wimp (31 Jul 2016)

Kominic said:


> And this is why I made this thread and joined this site. It's making me more enlightened by the day.
> 
> And turns out "big" brand only means "spent the most on marketing". I think 4 threads would have to be made to fit all mentioned so far!


No big brands are measured by sales not marketing. Brands such as Dawes market very subtly and a person new to cycling may well not come across them yet their sales are tremendous. Some of the brands mentioned on here have been around a very long time and have sold millions of bikes. Someone earlier mentioned Raleigh which probably should have been one of the first you put on the list.

Perhaps a thread without the poll would have been better then you could have seen the brands that appeared the most and then done a poll.


----------



## AnneW (31 Jul 2016)

Raleigh


----------



## Kominic (31 Jul 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> No big brands are measured by sales not marketing. Brands such as Dawes market very subtly and a person new to cycling may well not come across them yet their sales are tremendous. Some of the brands mentioned on here have been around a very long time and have sold millions of bikes. Someone earlier mentioned Raleigh which probably should have been one of the first you put on the list.
> 
> Perhaps a thread without the poll would have been better then you could have seen the brands that appeared the most and then done a poll.



Good points. My very first bike was a Raleigh and that was 20 years ago when I was 8.........cripes. There's a thought.

Dawes I only know about already because they sell the only road bike under £300 on Evans.

What I will do instead of duplicate poll threads is tally up all the brands mentioned and attempt to post a presentable list, most popular from the top. That way, every brand mentioned has a referenced figure.


----------



## Venod (31 Jul 2016)

Van Nicholas, OnOne, Kinesis, Genesis


----------



## Crackle (31 Jul 2016)

Kominic said:


> Good points. My very first bike was a Raleigh and that was 20 years ago when I was 8.........cripes. There's a thought.
> 
> Dawes I only know about already because they sell the only road bike under £300 on Evans.
> 
> What I will do instead of duplicate poll threads is tally up all the brands mentioned and attempt to post a presentable list, most popular from the top. That way, every brand mentioned has a referenced figure.


Before you do, there is, somewhere on the forum, a thread in which lots of people have contributed, listing every bike they own. I can't find it at the moment, not helped by not being able to recall the title or author but I'll have a shufty and see if i can as it was quite comprehensive.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (31 Jul 2016)

Kominic said:


> All bikes! I have a thing for road bikes, but that doesn't mean I'm dismissing other varieties. Let me know what else is out there!
> 
> (I draw the line at e-bikes though. There's got to be a limit).


I didn't mention *ahem* my e-bike as it is still with my mum. 

I genuinely can't understand the snobbery or what the problem is with them though, anything that gets people onto bikes is a good thing in my book.


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Jul 2016)

Trek, Fuji, Raleighs,(a 1973 Sports, and a Grand Prix from 1972, built up as a single speed) Schwinn,Specialized


----------



## Hill Wimp (31 Jul 2016)

shouldbeinbed said:


> I didn't mention *ahem* my e-bike as it is still with my mum.
> 
> I genuinely can't understand the snobbery or what the problem is with them though, anything that gets people onto bikes is a good thing in my book.


Yes @Kominic you must include ebikes because they are bikes and you do still pedal. My small LBS sells one a week so there are many thousands out there.

Also dont forget recumbents and tandems, there are many owners on this site and other similar sites if you visit them and before you scoff have a go and see how you manage on one.


----------



## NorthernDave (31 Jul 2016)

shouldbeinbed said:


> By the number of Triban recommendations maybe Decathlon's B'Twin need to go on the list



Good point - and in terms of numbers sold (if nothing else), Carrera should be on the list.


----------



## raleighnut (31 Jul 2016)

Kominic said:


> Good points. My very first bike was a Raleigh and that was 20 years ago when I was 8.........cripes. There's a thought.
> 
> Dawes I only know about already because they sell the only road bike under £300 on Evans.
> 
> What I will do instead of duplicate poll threads is tally up all the brands mentioned and attempt to post a presentable list, most popular from the top. That way, every brand mentioned has a referenced figure.


In that case I'll add Kentex to the list (My Trike) they make thousands of pedalled work vehicles and disabled trikes etc with 2, 3 and 4 wheels.

http://kentex.com.tw/index.php


----------



## Dayvo (31 Jul 2016)

One Cannondale road bike
One Focus CX bike
Two Scott hybrids
One Merida hybrid


----------



## S-Express (31 Jul 2016)

Kominic said:


> It's working exactly as intended. You're not pooping on my party.



Sorry, I just did. I clicked on a brand that I don't even own. By the way, there is only one 'n' in 'Pinarello'. And finally, all of the info on brand and market share which you appear to be seeking is already on google - just search for it. It's not like this is the first time someone has thought of doing a survey.


----------



## jamma (31 Jul 2016)

Cervelo and BH


----------



## Old Steve (31 Jul 2016)

Trek Fx, Trek Ex Cal 9 and Orro piro ( well nearly the Orro piro, its being made or put together ready for the 20 th of this month.... Why did I say it's ok... there is no hurry, I will have it towards the end of the month for my birthday, when I really meant ..I want it now... No yesterday..

Oh and Mrs Old Steve rides a Specialized cross trail..


----------



## dr snuggles (31 Jul 2016)

I have a Look 765 as well as a couple of specialized.


----------



## Tim Hall (31 Jul 2016)

Mercian, M Steel, Cheltenham Pedersen, Vision, Hase, Dahon

So none of the major brands really.


----------



## srw (31 Jul 2016)

Brompton - which is certainly a major brand in the Southeast of England.
Dawes
Van Nicholas
Enigma
Thorn - which is a big brand in the world of tandems
Santana - ditto

Oh, and we have a Specialized (unloved) and a Trek (not very loved, and being changed)


----------



## hoopdriver (31 Jul 2016)

srw said:


> Brompton - which is certainly a major brand in the Southeast of England.
> Dawes
> Van Nicholas
> Enigma
> ...


Nice collection of bikes!


----------



## screenman (31 Jul 2016)

Focus x3
GT x2
Barron


----------



## r04DiE (31 Jul 2016)

Giant. Just the one.


----------



## Jenkins (31 Jul 2016)

None of those listed

Van Nicholas x 2
Planet X (with another probably by the end of the year)
Boardman
Whyte
Cube
Kona (until I can be bothered to put it on Ebay sometime in August)
Charge (until the Ebay auction ends this week)

These may be joined by a 13 (from Halfords) next week.


----------



## Specialeyes (31 Jul 2016)

Kuota, Specialized, Bianchi, Brompton, Kona, Elephant (which is a re-worked Pashley) - and they all get regular use!


----------



## simon.r (31 Jul 2016)

Kinesis, Pashley, Charge, On-One at present. 

All being well N+1 will be arriving soon, which will be followed by N-1 or even N-2


----------



## Crackle (31 Jul 2016)

Ah found the last attempt at this.

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/list-of-ccers-bikes.51487/


----------



## Goggs (1 Aug 2016)

Cube here. I'm kinda surprised they're not listed to be honest. There's loads of them in France and Spain.


----------



## burndust (1 Aug 2016)

boardman, giant, focus, cervelo


----------



## Bazzer (1 Aug 2016)

Garage currently housing
Cannondale
Raleigh (x2)
Child 2's Apollo


----------



## rvw (1 Aug 2016)

srw said:


> Brompton - which is certainly a major brand in the Southeast of England.
> Dawes
> Van Nicholas
> Enigma
> ...



"Unloved" is probably an understatement. "Looking for a new home" might be closer! The Enigma (which is mine rather than belonging to @srw or shared) is custom-built for my slightly odd proportions and is an absolute joy, and shows up all the flaws of the Specialized.


----------



## MiK1138 (1 Aug 2016)

Boardman MTB, Albannach Road Bike (wouldnt bother adding Albannach to the list as there are only about 6 of them on the road)


----------



## palinurus (1 Aug 2016)

My everyday commuting bike is a Specialized, it's ideal as I'm happy to abuse it during the winter (although it looks uncharacteristically clean in this photo)

Currently also got a Surly Pacer and a Paul Milnes 'cross bike.


----------



## raleighnut (1 Aug 2016)

User said:


> I've always quite fancied one of their trikes - this one in particular.


If the quality is as good as my conventional one I'd say go for it, mine has been 'top'notch'


----------



## flatflr (1 Aug 2016)

I'm on my 2nd Look as my road bike (I like to be a bit different).

Also have a Cube as my MTB.


----------



## Rustybucket (1 Aug 2016)

2 boardmans and 2 Genesis


----------



## Jimidh (1 Aug 2016)

2 X Trek
1 X Felt
1xGiant

Plus 3 X Trek for the rest of the family


----------



## velovoice (1 Sep 2016)

Enigma
Surly 
Puch x2
Brompton

OH has: 
Planet X
Pinnacle
Specialized
Circe
Bickerton


----------



## Dirk (1 Sep 2016)

Focus
Ridley
Ridgeback
Raleigh
Carrera
Motobecane


----------



## iandg (1 Sep 2016)

I have a Raleigh,a Surly and a Genesis - closest I get


----------



## tyred (1 Sep 2016)

Raleigh, Elswick, Peugeot, Kalkhoff, Humber, Rudge.


----------



## bianchi1 (1 Sep 2016)

Argon 18....2 road bikes, 1 tt bike and a track bike.

Stunning bikes and were great value until they got involved with Bora. Now they are with Astana prices may rocket until the inevitable drug scandal when they will be as discredited as Trek.


----------



## hopless500 (1 Sep 2016)

3 x Raleigh (Wisp, old Stowaway, new Stowaway), Marin
Edit/ rest of family list ..
Bianchi, Carrera, Saracen


----------



## snorri (2 Sep 2016)

Dawes and Raleigh, and a Trek


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (2 Sep 2016)

I have a Dartmoor.
One for your smaller brands thread


----------



## the_mikey (2 Sep 2016)

Kinesis 
Brompton 
2x Giant


----------



## Moodyman (2 Sep 2016)

You've not mentioned Merida. Second largest bike company in the world and part owners and manufacturers of Spesh.


----------



## iandg (2 Sep 2016)

I have an old Trek MTB too


----------



## gavroche (2 Sep 2016)

1 x Giant Defy4
1 x Specialized Allez
1 x Cube Peloton
1 x Boardman Hybrid Comp
No more room in my shed for anymore bikes now.


----------



## Lozz360 (3 Sep 2016)

Isn't B'Twin the biggest bike brand in Europe now? Even if it isn't, it should be on the list.


----------



## oldstrath (3 Sep 2016)

Surly
Brian Rourke


----------



## gbb (3 Sep 2016)

Currently on a Ribble and I'd see no reason to change to another brand when I consider a new bike.
531 Raleigh for my winter hack.
Cheap Raleigh hybrid for general stuff.

Formerly had two Bianchis, and a Raleigh Chimera, Charlton Continental plus innumerable other stuff over the decades.


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (3 Sep 2016)

Interesting to see Canyon and Scott scoring so low in the ownership ranks.
Both solid brands too


----------



## BJS (3 Sep 2016)

Trek Raleigh and Harry Quinn for me


----------



## vickster (3 Sep 2016)

Boardman added


----------



## vickster (3 Sep 2016)

MarquisMatsugae said:


> Interesting to see Canyon and Scott scoring so low in the ownership ranks.
> Both solid brands too


Accessibility I assume


----------



## Cycleops (3 Sep 2016)

I also have a Schwinn.

Interesting that we attach so much importance to a brand. Many of the big brands and others are made by Giant.


----------



## youngoldbloke (3 Sep 2016)

Ribble, Rose


----------



## MPChurch (3 Sep 2016)

Cannondale, Merlin, Marin.


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (3 Sep 2016)

vickster said:


> Accessibility I assume



Certainly in Canyon's case I suppose.


----------



## vickster (3 Sep 2016)

MarquisMatsugae said:


> Certainly in Canyon's case I suppose.


Scott arent v widely sold in the uk compared to Specialized, Trek, Giant etc either


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (3 Sep 2016)

vickster said:


> Scott arent v widely sold in the uk compared to Specialized, Trek, Giant etc either



Interesting,I see a lot of them up my way


----------



## vickster (3 Sep 2016)

MarquisMatsugae said:


> Interesting,I see a lot of them up my way


Must have a local dealer, don't see many in London/Surrey relatively. Specialized certainly the most common


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (3 Sep 2016)

vickster said:


> Must have a local dealer, don't see many in London/Surrey relatively. Specialized certainly the most common



I know Evans and Dales Cycles stock them in Glasgow,so they reach a wide area.


----------



## HarryTheDog (3 Sep 2016)

Road bike Battaglin + a BH ( in bits in a shed) , MTB Scott and a Specialized, CX Cannondale
Daughter has 2 x Kuota's and a Fuji
Wife has a Kuota and a Felt
( the girls have Kuota's as Kuota make xsmall frames as standard) 
Son has a Orange


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (3 Sep 2016)

HarryTheDog said:


> Road bike Battaglin + a BH ( in bits in a shed) , MTB Scott and a Specialized, CX Cannondale
> Daughter has 2 x Kuota's and a Fuji
> Wife has a Kuota and a Felt
> ( the girls have Kuota's as Kuota make xsmall frames as standard)
> Son has a Orange



Not a cycling family then ?


----------



## jim55 (3 Sep 2016)

Cube( peloton ,good road bike),woodrup steelie(753 , lovely old bike that iv not used in ages ) Land Rover flat bar commuter thing, and a steel framed fixed of unknown brand but it's Reynolds tubing .


----------



## youngoldbloke (3 Sep 2016)

- and a Peugeot 525 Comp, if we are including older bikes.


----------



## GuyBoden (3 Sep 2016)

Raleigh


----------



## arranandy (3 Sep 2016)

Cannondale Badboy
Colnago C60
Wilier Zero 9
Ribble winter bike
Coming soon....Cube CX bike


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (3 Sep 2016)

arranandy said:


> Cannondale Badboy
> Colnago C60
> Wilier Zero 9
> Ribble winter bike
> Coming soon....Cube CX bike


The 'Shire just isn't big enough for your shed


----------



## User16625 (4 Sep 2016)

Specialised, Giant and Scott. Surprised how low Scott is in the poll. I also have a Saracen MTB. Altho the Saracen is still rideable, I no longer use it and it has been replaced by my new Specialised MTB. The Giant Revolt is my runabout CXish bike with panniers. The Scott is my equivelant of a Ferrari or GSXR. Only ridden on nice days.


----------



## stoatsngroats (4 Sep 2016)

Beone Mistral and the OH as a Felt.
It's my opinion that accessibility might be the key for any purchases, so surprised to not see Carrera & Boardman mentoned much more, and also, that Apollo and the other Halfords budget mode (can't remember what it is Envoy or something) doesn' apear here too. It could be that the people who purchase these aren't part of the CC fmily, or that they wouldn't post it on here if they were part of the CC family.


----------



## Tin Pot (4 Sep 2016)

Kominic said:


> As thread subjects go, not original. Not pioneering. But not a thread I've seen made in the last 48 hours. And I want to know what you own. And if my bet that Specialized will win will deliver $.
> 
> Finally didn't know there was a limit on poll choices, so educate me on lesser known brands so I can put those in a second thread (maybe) and find kindred underground cycling souls.
> 
> Thank you.


Cinelli (2)


----------



## TrishnBonnie (4 Sep 2016)

Not seen Falcon mentioned, I have a hybrid not new but solid has hand built in England in big letters on the frame


----------



## SuperHans123 (4 Sep 2016)

Kona Dew


----------



## uclown2002 (15 Sep 2016)

Planet X RT58
Boardman Team Road
Spesh Allez
Boardman Hybrid


----------



## Salty seadog (15 Sep 2016)

In the sig line.....


----------



## steveindenmark (15 Sep 2016)

Koga. Cannondale, TREK, Kickbike.


----------



## montroseloon (15 Sep 2016)

I have a Kiron road bike which seems to be unheard of, a planet x road bike and a Voodoo hardtail


----------



## Elybazza61 (15 Sep 2016)

The household currently has;
2 x Ridleys
And one each of;
Planet X
liv(Giant)
Trek
Raleigh
Graham Weigh


----------



## robjh (15 Sep 2016)

Dawes
Giant
Planet X


----------



## GrumpyGregry (16 Sep 2016)

On-One
Evil
Genesis
Jamis
Brompton
Surly
Orbit


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (16 Sep 2016)

Picture of Evil required for quality and monitoring purposes


----------



## GrumpyGregry (16 Sep 2016)

MarquisMatsugae said:


> Picture of Evil required for quality and monitoring purposes


You won't like what you'll see....


----------



## GrumpyGregry (16 Sep 2016)

MarquisMatsugae said:


> Picture of Evil required for quality and monitoring purposes








Resident frame built up by yours truly. Chain's a bit slack and since this shot was taken the chainset has self-destructed.


----------



## Chappy (16 Sep 2016)

Dawes, Merida, Peugeot and a GT


----------



## jayonabike (16 Sep 2016)

Cervelo 
Dawes
Enigma
Mercian
Ritte
Specialized


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (16 Sep 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> View attachment 144126
> 
> Resident frame built up by yours truly. Chain's a bit slack and since this shot was taken the chainset has self-destructed.



Love it.
No question ,and an SS too


----------



## Keith Oates (16 Sep 2016)

Giant
Trek
Colnago
Thorn


----------



## J1888 (16 Sep 2016)

Cannondale
Boardman


----------



## Oxo (17 Sep 2016)

Trek
Brompton


----------



## Paul139 (27 Sep 2016)

Raleigh, Focus, Quella.


----------



## Grant Fondo (28 Sep 2016)

Hobby Horse Mk I ... I am thinking up a wheel upgrade, non-disc of course!


----------



## Dark46 (29 Sep 2016)

Boardman 
Orro


----------



## 3narf (29 Sep 2016)

I have a Cannondale...


----------



## Profpointy (29 Sep 2016)

condor
thorn
brompton


----------



## Sandra6 (1 Oct 2016)

I have a specialized and a cube, Mr6 has a cube and a giant. 
I'm surprised you didn't include pashley and brompton in your poll, but they don't make "road" bikes so maybe that's why you don't recognise them. 
Locally specialized, giant and of course Carrera are the most commonly spotted bikes, but those are the "affordable " ranges offered by shops. 
If you live near a Trek specialist, then that's what you'll encounter most of on your rides.


----------



## guitarpete247 (1 Oct 2016)

Saracen. A 1987 Tufftrax. At that time they were a top British brand.


----------



## ufkacbln (1 Oct 2016)

24 bikes and..... none of the ones in the poll!


----------



## freiston (28 Oct 2016)

Jamis
Tern


----------



## Theseus (28 Oct 2016)

Pearson & Ridgeback


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Oct 2016)

1 x 'yellow bike' (St Johns Cycles shop frame?)
1 x Dyna-Tech (was Raleighs Special Products division)
1 x Pinnnacle (CX bike, & was raced)
1 x Ridley
2 x Ribbles ('blue' winter/work bike) & a Gran Fondo


----------



## Ajay (28 Oct 2016)

Lynskey
Felt
Marin
Kona
It would appear that I have a thing for American bikes


----------



## martint235 (28 Oct 2016)

Planet X x 2 (although one is really a Van Nic)
Giant
Mango


----------

